# Judith Rakers - top oder flop



## collins (11 Mai 2011)

Was haltet Ihr von Miss Tagesschau Judith Rakers?
Moderiert ESC mit - die Gute hat ja auch Beine :WOW:


----------



## Nova_Fan78 (11 Mai 2011)

Sie ist die Beste und schönste.


----------



## Punisher (11 Mai 2011)

Oh Mann, wieder so ne Umfrage von collins


----------



## DonP (11 Mai 2011)

nice


----------



## collins (12 Mai 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Oh Mann, wieder so ne Umfrage von collins



Du scheinst sie aber doch immer wieder zu lesen...


----------



## mirona (12 Mai 2011)

lecker mädel


----------



## kloppo12 (12 Mai 2011)

sehr gute entscheidung sie zu nehmen


----------



## PromiFan (12 Mai 2011)

Endlich mal eine Umfrage zu Judith an der auch jemand teilnimmt ...Ich bin schon lange Fan von ihr, sobald ich Judith sehe werde ich, na ja, ihr wisst schon ...Ich finde sie überaus sexy, sie hat ein sehr geiles Gesicht und ihre Figur kann sich wirklich sehen lassen, überaus knackig und wenn sie gerade nicht mal die Tagesschau spricht sondern andere Auftritte hat zeigt sie sich ja gern auch mal großzügiger - ich würde es verdammt scharf finden wenn sie sich mal komplett auszieht 
Man könnte dann vorher noch eine Umfrage machen wie Judith wohl splitternackt so aussieht, lach


----------



## Franky70 (12 Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. 

Wer so aussieht wie Judith, kann gar nicht floppen.


----------



## collins (13 Mai 2011)

Judith scheint allgemein ganz gut anzukommen...:WOW:


----------



## collins (13 Mai 2011)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine Umfrage zu Judith an der auch jemand teilnimmt ...Ich bin schon lange Fan von ihr, sobald ich Judith sehe werde ich, na ja, ihr wisst schon ...Ich finde sie überaus sexy, sie hat ein sehr geiles Gesicht und ihre Figur kann sich wirklich sehen lassen, überaus knackig und wenn sie gerade nicht mal die Tagesschau spricht sondern andere Auftritte hat zeigt sie sich ja gern auch mal großzügiger - ich würde es verdammt scharf finden wenn sie sich mal komplett auszieht
> Man könnte dann vorher noch eine Umfrage machen wie Judith wohl splitternackt so aussieht, lach



Lass uns bitte dran teilhaben,wenn du sexy Fotos von ihr findest... :WOW:


----------



## Max100 (13 Mai 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Lass uns bitte dran teilhaben,wenn du sexy Fotos von ihr findest... :WOW:



Na , du bist ein Spaßvogel, setzt die Umfrage rein, ohne Bild, und bittest andere User Bilder von ihr einzustellen:damnpc:

Hier isse


----------



## collins (13 Mai 2011)

Max100 schrieb:


> Na , du bist ein Spaßvogel, setzt die Umfrage rein, ohne Bild, und bittest andere User Bilder von ihr einzustellen:damnpc:



Habe leider keine Bilder von ihr... 

Würd ich sonst auch teilen


----------



## collins (13 Mai 2011)

Judith bringt doch gleich einen Glanz in diese dunkle Hütte... :WOW:


----------



## PromiFan (13 Mai 2011)

Das werde ich machen, mal sehen wie sie beim Grand Prix so auftritt, aber mit Nacktbildern ist es wohl noch schwierig bei der süßen Judith :angry:


----------



## collins (14 Mai 2011)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Das werde ich machen, mal sehen wie sie beim Grand Prix so auftritt, aber mit Nacktbildern ist es wohl noch schwierig bei der süßen Judith :angry:



Scheint leider so...als ob man die Tagesschau nicht im Bikini lesen könnte :WOW:


----------



## PromiFan (14 Mai 2011)

Hmm, also wenn dann schon richtig, im Bikinihöschen nur, das Oberteil kann sie gern weglassen :drip:
Hoffe sie macht bald ausserhalb der Tagesschau Karriere, dann kann sie mehr von sich zeigen, bei den Vorrunden zum Grand Prix hat sie ja schon mal gut vorgelegt in ihrem sexy Kleid bei dem man ihren scharfen Schenkel ja sehr gut sieht


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 Mai 2011)

Wenisgtens hat sie Stil.


----------



## collins (15 Mai 2011)

Beim ESC heute sah sie umwerfend aus :WOW:
Wäre schön,wenn man sie jetzt öfter sehen könnte.
Ob das mit den Nacktaufnahmen klappt...ich hab da so meine
Zweifel.Drüber freuen würde ich mich trotzdem!!


----------



## FCB_Cena (15 Mai 2011)

Top! Was für ne Frage ey...


----------



## PromiFan (15 Mai 2011)

Nun ja, immerhin zeigt sie schon mal sehr viel Bein, wäre geil gewesen wenn es mit eine Upskirt geklappt hätte, kurz davor war sie ja schon 
Kommt drauf an wie es mit Judiths Karriere weitergeht, wenn sie mir in Richtung Show geht dann könnte es schon sein dass sie sie mal nackig macht, machen ja die meisten in der Branche, warum sollte Frau Rakers es da anders halten


----------



## Franky70 (15 Mai 2011)

collins schrieb:


> Habe leider keine Bilder von ihr...
> 
> Würd ich sonst auch teilen


Du weißt auch nicht, dass Google Bilder finden kann...


----------



## collins (16 Mai 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Du weißt auch nicht, dass Google Bilder finden kann...



Darf man die hier hochladen?? <<< Bilder-hochlad-jungfrau


----------



## collins (16 Mai 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Träum weiter



`Beim Träumen ist alles erlaubt...` :WOW:


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

sehr schöne Frau


----------



## Notaris (14 Juli 2022)

Sie ist echt die hübscheste Nachrichten-Sprecherin die wir haben!


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

ganz klar: TOP


----------



## Torpedotreffer (27 Aug. 2022)

nuja - top oder flop? weiß nicht...


----------



## Peter_Bloom (29 Aug. 2022)

Top!

Und ich suche immer noch (bislang vergeblich), nach einer HD-Aufnahme ihres Auftritts bei Markus Lanz im Jahre 2012.

Damals gab es schon HD und ich vermute, das Material findet irgendwann den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit.

Hier das 360p-Material: 1


----------

